# Hey, Avatar: The Last Airbender fans!



## nachonaco (Jul 8, 2003)

Avatar: The Legend of Korra was just announced at Comic-Con, apparently.

(Sidenote: I REALLY want to go next year)

Link:

http://www.nickutopia.com/2010/07/22/the-legend-of-korra-coming-to-nickelodeon/


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I don't know which Avatar is which anymore. I had to follow the link to determine if it was the big, blue aliens or someone that can bend air.


----------



## nachonaco (Jul 8, 2003)

Hoffer said:


> I don't know which Avatar is which anymore. I had to follow the link to determine if it was the big, blue aliens or someone that can bend air.


I guess I should probably edit the thread title...


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I've never been a comic book reader, but I think I'd like to go to Comic-Con once as well.

I went to the Penny Arcade Expo in 2008 and had a blast.  That was for videogames, but it was a nerd related thing.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

So will she be an Avatar before or after Aang? If she is a teen, will she be a developing Avatar like Aang was or will she be fully realized?


----------



## nachonaco (Jul 8, 2003)

She is the Avatar after Aang, and she is a developing Avatar.


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

I'm really looking forward to this. Avatar: The Last Airbender was a fantastic show, and I have no doubt that the creators will be able to work their magic again. Here's the concept art that has been released so far:

http://avatarthelastairbenderonline.com/holy-wow-picture-details-avatar/









Here's a Link to a HUGE version to really see some goo detail: (Not inlined because it's 2700 × 1519!)
http://images3.wikia.nocookie.net/_...ges/e/eb/OB-JH954_korra1_G_20100721104600.jpg

The creators have given a decent Interview with The Wall Street Journal

Here's some information I've been able to cull from various articles and interviews:

-The new series takes place approximately 70 years after Avatar: The Last Airbender.

-Kora is the next Avatar after after Aang, which means that Aang will be dead.

-Korra herself has been described as "a teenager". From what IU've read, I expect her to be 16 or 17.

-Korra is a native Waterbender, from the Southern Water Tribe, and will have mastered Water, Earth and Firebending when the series begins.

-Her Airbending teacher is Aang's son, Tenzin.

-Tenzin's mother is


Spoiler



Katara, of course!



-The story will take place mostly in Republic City, The creators describe the design of the city in the WSJ article: 


> We were drawing inspiration from Shanghai in the 1920s and 30s and Hong Kong and even Western cities like Manhattan and even location-wise cities like Vancouver, a city that juts out on a peninsula or an island and has these big mountains around it.


-There is an anti-bending revolt going on, and Republic City is "plagued by crime"

My assumptions, not spoilered because they are not based on anything other that hunches:

-The 70 year forward timeline means that Aang seems to have died relatively early for an Avatar, and I expect that we will learn the cause of his death. Assuming Aang was 12 in the series, and Korra is 16, Aang died at the age of 66.

-We will meet up with several, is not all, of the main and recurring characters from The Last Airbender. My guess is at a minimum, Katara, Toph and Sokka. I would also expect to see Zuko, and possibly Ty Lee and Suki. I doubt Azula is alive.

-We will see Avatar Aang in the spirit world, and possibly Avatar Kyoshi, (She was the last female Avatar and one of the reasons that a girl in the Avatar in this series)

-We will learn, at least in passing, if the Air Nomads are being revived so that the Avatar progression will not die after Korra and the 2 Avatars after her.


----------



## nachonaco (Jul 8, 2003)

Fanart is already popping up. This is my favorite:


----------



## Queue (Apr 7, 2009)

Removed because I misunderstood something.


----------



## Snappa77 (Feb 14, 2004)

Took my kid to see the movie.

All it did was deepen my hatred for M. Night *Sham*-alan.

Even my daughter was so disappointed in the movie so much she wanted to leave a little more than halfway thru. God awful movie.


----------



## jpwoof (May 19, 2004)

Snappa77 said:


> Took my kid to see the movie.
> 
> All it did was deepen my hatred for M. Night *Sham*-alan.


this thread is about the cartoon series (which is the best anime that I have seen) and not related to the m night's movie.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

This sounds great. Where do I start? I figure I can Netflix the entire thing. I know there was a TV series on Nickolodean but I suspect there may be multiple series involved and possibley movies (Japanese anime not the icky live action thing.)


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

sieglinde said:


> This sounds great. Where do I start? I figure I can Netflix the entire thing. I know there was a TV series on Nickolodean but I suspect there may be multiple series involved and possibley movies (Japanese anime not the icky live action thing.)


Seach season is called a Book, Season 1 is Book One: Water, Season 2 is Book Two: Earth, and Season 3 is Book Three: Fire. There are no other series, and no movies. Just start at Book 1, Episode 1 and continue on.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Thanks. 

Since I usually don't watch this sort of thing because I don't know what is kids crap and what is good, I don't keep up with it. (I need to go to that Anime convention in LA in January.)


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

_Avatar: Last Airbender_: Definitely good! :up:


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

All three "books" are instant streaming on Netflix.


----------



## alansh (Jan 3, 2003)

I just finished running through the episodes on Netflix. This was just amazing -- I loved it. The artwork is terrific, and the creators really did do their research on Asian martial arts and culture. All of the Chinese script seen is 100% authentic -- it really does read correctly. And even in a very funny self-parody episode near the end of the series, they still got the elements of Kabuki theater correct, right down to the black-clad kuroko stagehands.

There were 20 22 minute episodes in books 1 and 2, and 21 episodes in book 3. Netflix groups some multi-part episodes together into a single showing, so it looks fewer but there aren't any missing.

Although the actual animation was done in Asia, this was actually a USA production, with the creators and production staff being based here. It's not Japanese production, though it's obviously inspired by Japanese anime.

Just ignore the movie. Please ignore the movie. There was no movie. 

BTW, I just saw _Scott Pilgrim_ tonight. I can see some funny videos with Roxy's dialog dubbed over A:TLA (Mae Whitman played both Roxy and Katara).


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

alansh said:


> I just finished running through the episodes on Netflix. This was just amazing -- I loved it. The artwork is terrific, and the creators really did do their research on Asian martial arts and culture. All of the Chinese script seen is 100% authentic -- it really does read correctly. And even in a very funny self-parody episode near the end of the series, they still got the elements of Kabuki theater correct, right down to the black-clad kuroko stagehands.
> 
> There were 20 22 minute episodes in books 1 and 2, and 21 episodes in book 3. Netflix groups some multi-part episodes together into a single showing, so it looks fewer but there aren't any missing.
> 
> ...


_HER???_


----------



## nachonaco (Jul 8, 2003)

Fleegle said:


> _HER???_


Egg?


----------



## Queue (Apr 7, 2009)

alansh said:


> BTW, I just saw _Scott Pilgrim_ tonight. I can see some funny videos with Roxy's dialog dubbed over A:TLA (Mae Whitman played both Roxy and Katara).


I didn't realize the girl in Pilgrim was Bland from Arrested Development.


----------



## Queue (Apr 7, 2009)

When is this suppose to air?


----------



## alansh (Jan 3, 2003)

Still no airdate, other than sometime in 2012.

This year's Comicon had a lot more info released, including a 1 minute teaser trailer. It looks gorgeous.

http://nicktoons.nick.com/videos/clip/nicktoons-avatar-legend-of-korra-teaser-cx24.html


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

My daughter and I just finished A:TLA and we are looking forward to this big time.


----------



## Royster (May 24, 2002)

Stupid fscking net video! Here (like with the Daily Show and Colbert and most other commercial videos) I can see the ad but the stupid video hangs.

Connecting...
waiting for 140cc.v.fwmrm.net...
Swirly throbber in the middle of the video area.


----------



## Queue (Apr 7, 2009)

The first episode has been leaked.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

And was very very good.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Anyone have any dates for when it starts airing?


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

FYI, Wikipedia says the premiere will be April 14, 2012.

Excellent!


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

Thanks for the heads up on this. I just watched the first episode and I can't wait for more. Its not a Spoiler thread, so I won't say anything more.


----------



## Eddief66 (Oct 24, 2009)

madscientist said:


> FYI, Wikipedia says the premiere will be April 14, 2012.
> 
> Excellent!


Confirmed:
http://rbr.com/nickelodeon-presents-2012-upfront/


----------



## Queue (Apr 7, 2009)

The first two episodes have been officially released.

http://www.korranation.com/


----------



## Queue (Apr 7, 2009)

And there is going to be a trilogy of graphic novels about what happens after the events in the original trilogy. And I read somewhere else that what happens to Zuko's mother is explained in those.

http://avatar.wikia.com/wiki/The_Promise


----------



## iowacyclone (Dec 31, 2010)

On Nickelodeon's site it says it premiers on April 14 at 11/10C. I don't see it on my TIVO's guide for that day. Has it been moved to premiering on another day?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

BTW, I saw that the existing shows are on amazon streaming (I've never seen this show).


----------



## Royster (May 24, 2002)

And Netflix streaming.


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

iowacyclone said:


> On Nickelodeon's site it says it premiers on April 14 at 11/10C. I don't see it on my TIVO's guide for that day. Has it been moved to premiering on another day?


I see it on my DirecTV DVR's schedule for Nick East, on that time and date. 1 hour episode. Season Pass set.


----------



## iowacyclone (Dec 31, 2010)

I only have Nickelodeon and Nickelodeon HD. So I guess I won't be getting this show then?


----------



## Royster (May 24, 2002)

I only just see April 14 on my TiVo listing. I'll look again in a few days. I can't believe that this won't be on Nick/NickHD


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

When I say Nick East, I mean the East Coast feed of Nickelodeon. If you get the west coast feed, it might be at a different time for you.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

iowacyclone said:


> On Nickelodeon's site it says it premiers on April 14 at 11/10C. I don't see it on my TIVO's guide for that day. Has it been moved to premiering on another day?


Look for "Legend of Korra" instead of "Avatar: The Last Airbender".
If you get Nickelodeon's east coast feed, it should be on at 10 AM in Iowa; if you get the west coast feed, it should be on at 1 PM.


----------



## Royster (May 24, 2002)

Do you see it in your TiVo feed yet? 10am had a Spongebob marathon when I looked. I'm in New York, so I'm pretty sure I get an east coast feed.

I suspect that Tribune needs to update it's 4/14 data and they will eventually get around to it.


----------



## Royster (May 24, 2002)

iowacyclone said:


> I only have Nickelodeon and Nickelodeon HD. So I guess I won't be getting this show then?


Check your listings again. It's there now.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Season pass set. We can't wait.


----------



## Eddief66 (Oct 24, 2009)

I just saw an ad for it on TvLand.


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

So, I was checking thetvdb.com to make sure that The Legend of Korra was listed and the Mods there are insisting on listing it as Avatar: The Last Airbender Season 4... and they're ignoring and berating the users that disagree with that. And completely ignoring the fact that it breaks XBMC compatibility. Check out some of these threads...

http://forums.thetvdb.com/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=9500&hilit=korra
http://forums.thetvdb.com/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=9492&hilit=korra
http://forums.thetvdb.com/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=9536&hilit=korra
http://forums.thetvdb.com/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=9540&hilit=korra
http://forums.thetvdb.com/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=9561&hilit=korra


----------



## holee (Dec 12, 2000)

Woot. I was initially bummed because I thought this was airing on NickToons (which is only in SD on Comcast), but it's on regular Nickelodeon, which IS HD. Yaaaay.


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

Wow, reding some of the older threads about The Legend of Korra on the forums at thetvdb really pisses me off. How on Earth can they cansider this series to be Avatar: The Last Airbender Season 4? They will be the ONLY ones listing it that way.

I wonder if there's a way to tell Plex to use tvrage to scrape info for this series...


----------



## Eddief66 (Oct 24, 2009)

It hasn't even premiered yet and they're already repeating the pilot episode with a generic description. I had two new episodes and two generic description episodes in my ToDo list.


----------



## alansh (Jan 3, 2003)

The TVDB threads are nuts -- it's like saying Star Trek TNG is just a continuation of TOS.

So anyway, given that it's premiered online (free on iTunes right now), when can we start an episode thread?


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

alansh said:


> The TVDB threads are nuts -- it's like saying Star Trek TNG is just a continuation of TOS.
> 
> So anyway, given that it's premiered online (free on iTunes right now), when can we start an episode thread?


Yea, someone mentioned that in one of the threads I found. But as soon as someone starts a new thread to tell them they're full of crap for listing it as The Last Airbender Season 4, one of a couple of Mods locks it and moves the thread to the archives, so people only see it if they search for it.

Even Nickelodeon is trying to distance the series a bit. They removed Avatar from the name. It's now just titled "The Legend of Korra".


----------



## Royster (May 24, 2002)

What is the db used for? Is it used to program dvrs? Maybe they want people with SPs for Avatar to get this seamlessly.


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

Royster said:


> What is the db used for? Is it used to program dvrs? Maybe they want people with SPs for Avatar to get this seamlessly.


It's mostly used as a database to find show info for HTPCs. XBMC, Plex and others grab information like episode descriptions, images, and grouping info. With them set up like this, my episodes of The Legend of Kora will be listed in my Avatar: The Last Airbender folder.


----------



## Royster (May 24, 2002)

Is that so bad? You know where to find them.


----------



## Vendikarr (Feb 24, 2004)

Fleegle said:


> So, I was checking thetvdb.com to make sure that The Legend of Korra was listed and the Mods there are insisting on listing it as Avatar: The Last Airbender Season 4... and they're ignoring and berating the users that disagree with that. And completely ignoring the fact that it breaks XBMC compatibility. Check out some of these threads...
> 
> http://forums.thetvdb.com/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=9500&hilit=korra
> http://forums.thetvdb.com/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=9492&hilit=korra
> ...


I've never been to that site, and from the childish behavior shown in those threads, I never will.

What kind of morons can't see that they are two separate shows set in the same universe?


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

Royster said:


> Is that so bad? You know where to find them.


I do now, yes, but if I hadn't known about this before it aired, it would have caused confusion. Still, not everyone is as technically inclined as you or me. Many people set up HTPCs with 10-foot interfaces like XBMC so their family can easily use it. Try explaining all of this to a 7 year old and see if he remembers when he wants to watch The Legend of Korra again 6 months from now.


----------



## alansh (Jan 3, 2003)

Nick has had a problem with the branding of Korra. Although they'd like some sort of title continuity, the problem is the key words are "Avatar" and "Airbender". There's a trademark issue with James Cameron on the "Avatar" name. It's not a problem with the show itself (titles can't be copyrighted or trademarked), but there's "Avatar" merchandise out for the Cameron film that makes "Avatar" merchandise from "Korra" a problem.

They toyed with "The Last Airbender", but it's not actually true since there are at least four Airbenders at this point, plus Korra is learning. Sooooo... it's a mess. It looks like they just punted and went with "The Legend of Korra".


----------

